# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Veel bloed verlies na eerste keer sex

## Heyyo

Hallo,
Ik heb vannacht voor het eerst sex gehad met mijn vriend.
Ik bloede toen al best erg, het zat in de lakens etc.
Maar nu overdag, wanneer ik naar de wc ga en ga plassen
stroomt er heel veel bloed mee, echt veel.
Weet iemand misschien hoe dit kan en wat ik er aan kan doen?
Please help..

----------


## christel1

Naar het schijnt is dit normaal, dat is het scheuren van het maagdevlies, bij het een meisje zal dit al wat erger zijn dan bij het ander meisje, normaal stopt dit wel hoor, geen zorgen maken, hopelijk heb je veilige seks gehad.... dat is het belangrijkste hoor.

----------

